
Ask HN: Where do you still use paper in your job? - parthi
I just had to mail a paper check recently after a very long time and was wondering where people still use paper in their job, especially with everyone being remote
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Paper is used on occasion to brainstorm. It's faster than using browser-based
diagram tools, which are better for formalizing my diagrams and distributing
them to others. My workspace doesn't have a whiteboard; I might prefer that to
paper.

------
verdverm
I keep paper next to the keyboard and toilet for note taking and _

